# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوه درس سخت افزار

## 'جنود'

با سلام
در این تاپیک می خوام جزوه درس سخت افزار رو که مربوط به مقطع کاردانی رشته کامپیوتر-گرایش نرم افزار هست رو قرار بدم
این جزوه در چهار قسمت قرار داده میشه

----------


## 'جنود'

بخش اول-ترم تدریس بهار 91
لینکهای دانلود از پنج فایل سرور مختلف هست در صورت از کار افتادن هر لینک لطفا به ایمیل زیر اطلاع بدین تا لینکها باز سازی بشوند
joonood[a-t]gmail.com
لینکها

http://www.uploadkadeh.com/?d=511DEBCE1

-

http://uploadyar.com/downloadf-60775b9fb11-zip.html

-

http://www.astroupload.com/do.php?fi...3609318581.zip

-

http://www.0up.ir/do.php?filename=136093360079841.zip

-

http://www.gilnevis.ir/upload/uploads/13609350351.zip

----------


## Mohamad.Net.MSDN

خیلی لطف کردی بدردم خورد، البته من یکی از فایلها رو رو نتونستم استفاده کنم که احتمالا مشکل از اینترنت من باشه ولی لینکش رو برات ارسال میکنم
بازم از این کارها بکن!!! :تشویق:

----------


## joonood.ir

بخش دوم-ترم تدریس بهار 91
لینکهای دانلود از سه فایل سرور مختلف هست در صورت از کار افتادن هر لینک لطفا به ایمیل زیر اطلاع بدین تا لینکها باز سازی بشوند
joonood[a-t]gmail.com
لینکها:


http://uploadyar.com/downloadf-91461764041-zip.html

-
http://www.astroupload.com/do.php?fi...3615238581.zip

-

http://0up.ir/do.php?filename=136152454234431.zip

-

----------


## lale422

من دانلود کردم خیلی بدخط بود اصلا نتونستم بخونمش....... :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

